# Hey- eagle county boaters



## KimW (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Doug!
Was that what was going on last night at the Chute? I was hoping it wasn't at bad as it sounded. . . let me know!
Kim


----------



## firecrazy73 (Jul 10, 2006)

Several weeks ago we had the Vail Daily print a few paragraphs on boater safety. We addressed the issue of phantom calls. The calls that come in when somebody sees a upside down boat (raft, kayak, whatever) in the water and calls 911. 
THANKFULLY, most times it is just a matter of equipment retreival. What we are asking is that boaters put thier names and phone numbers in their boats, even in their PFD's (just remember to cover up the info when you sell your gear) so we can identify boaters and gear during an incident. 
Also, we need everyone to call our dispatch center (Vail Public Safety Communications Center) and let them know that you lost, pinned, wrapped your boat or any other gear that may cause others to think that there is an emergency.


----------



## firecrazy73 (Jul 10, 2006)

Dispatch has asked that you call 911 for a real emergency and call 479-2200 ext.0 or 479-2201 to inform them of nature of problem, time of incident , location of incident, and physcial description of boat (color, make, model, etc.)

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP. Lisa at Alpenquest sports should be putting up a flier that mentions all this as well. 

If you have any questions please feel free to call the Greater Eagle Fire Protecton District at 328-7244. 

And finally, no, I am not fire crazy, it was a name I picked up years before becoming a firefighter.


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

Just a reminder!


----------

